# jdk1.6.0_3 for mac



## loganathan.s (Nov 6, 2008)

Hai

I am requesting for jdk1.6 or jre1.6 for my mac book. even though i already having java 1.6 in my book its supports only 64 bit..

So i wanna need java1.6 with 32 bit support and i didn't find any link to download it for my mac book. If anyone know the link please don't hesitate to reply me.. 

Thank you so much...:normal:


----------

